# Crew Wanted: Freeport, Thursday 5/17



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

3-4 slots available for Trip Thursday, 5/17

Pending Weather Forecast Holding....

Heading out of Bridge Bait, Freeport, 6:00am Thursday Morning
Plan to head to Sunrise Rig in the morning, Campeche in the afternoon and weed lines on the way in. Should be back to Freeport by 6-7pm.

Two boats heading out. Both 26'6" Robalos, one CC, the other cuddy.

Boat Rules

Absolutely no alcohol
Safety First
Bring your own gear, food, etc.
Follow the laws
Pay your share of gas/bait/etc.


----------



## bigrich22 (Jul 9, 2011)

Certainly interested --- PM me or text me 713-298-3746 - Bert Richardson


----------

